# 69 gto tail light bezel



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

hi, I was wondering about extremely pitted tail light bezels. I mean they are bad. Does anyone have a suggestion on fixing this other than replacing. If anyone else has had this problem, did you grind/sand it down to look respectable?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

They are hard to find in good shape and the repop's are plastic. NOS or very nice stockers are high $$$$$$_ if_ you can find them.

What I did with mine was sand out the pits and had them powder coated in "weathered iron" which to me looks a lot like the paint Mopar used on their Shaker hoods and grilles in Cuda's and Road Runners. It is silver-ish and very textured. I've had a lot of positive comments on it and I think it looks better than stock.

If they are not too bad you can sand out the pits and have them replated. A good chrome shop can fill a lot of the pits but it isn't cheap either.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Keep an eye out on ebay. I just bought a pair, waiting for delivery. I' ll let you know how they look. I have a brand new right one that I bought for a 65 I had years ago, and never installed. I'm hoping the left one on this set I bought is as good as it looks in the picture. If so, I will have two left ones and one right one for sale. In decent shape.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> They are hard to find in good shape and the repop's are plastic. NOS or very nice stockers are high $$$$$$_ if_ you can find them.
> 
> What I did with mine was sand out the pits and had them powder coated in "weathered iron" which to me looks a lot like the paint Mopar used on their Shaker hoods and grilles in Cuda's and Road Runners. It is silver-ish and very textured. I've had a lot of positive comments on it and I think it looks better than stock.
> 
> If they are not too bad you can sand out the pits and have them replated. A good chrome shop can fill a lot of the pits but it isn't cheap either.


Sounds interesting. Do you happen to have any pictures and how much did it cost?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a rear shot of my car in the garage feature here on the forum but it isn't a close up shot. 

Cost to me was Zero when I oversaw maintenance in the powder coat shop at my old job.  Those were the days.....powdercoated everything but the frame of my GTO when I worked there, even my 12 bolt housing.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I've seen metal reproductions around $350 a pair (OPG). I saw them used on a 69 Judge restore. They looked good. Might be worth replacing if "fixing" them becomes a hassle.

1969 GTO Tail Lamp Parts – Lamps & Lenses @ OPGI.com


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

ya, I have tried to dremel the rough parts down, but it is brutal. I will try to get it resurfaced first or looks like i have to drop $250+ on the replicas


----------

